# Advanced Search Nightmare



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

Oh no !!!!

Just when I had got used to the Advanced Search they have gone and changed it.

Does anyone know how to use this new version now without turning up zero results all the time ???   :? :?


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I wish I could help you. I tend to shy away from the search function and pretend I know everything.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

kavala said:


> Oh no !!!!
> 
> Just when I had got used to the Advanced Search they have gone and changed it.
> 
> Does anyone know how to use this new version now without turning up zero results all the time ???   :? :?


When was the last time you used it.
It has not been changed for some time.

If you could be more specific about the problem. perhaps someone could provide some help?


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

Harri Rautiainen said:


> When was the last time you used it.
> It has not been changed for some time.
> 
> If you could be more specific about the problem. perhaps someone could provide some help?


Harry, I haven't used it for a couple of months at least.

For example if I want to find all the posts of a particular member for the last two weeks.
Before I could in their name and 'two weeks ago' and newer and I would get a result.
Now nothing.

Edit : Actually I just tried it again now and it worked.
I have no idea why I couldn't do that a day or two ago.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

If I search for posts contianing "NO USA" (quotes omitted), no results are returned, and the system displays this message: "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." But there are threads containing "NO USA", like this one, and this thread is found if one enters "STM Tenor NO USA". It would be better to omit the misleading message "Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms." and let us know what the requirement is for a valid search clause.

BTW, I would appreciate knowing the rules for formulating a valid search clause. I missed them if they have been posted.


----------



## ZenHorse (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, same here. I can type in a word or words and get no results. Fifteen minutes later I run across the exact words. What's the trick? I, obviously, don't get it.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

I have had some success with Advanced Search.

But only if I select the tag 'Search Single Content Type'

Most of my searches involve searching by a particular User Name, mostly my own.

So I have the following.....
Search Single Content Type
Search Type : Posts
User name : my own
Search All Open Forums
Leave Replies field blank
Find posts 2 Weeks Ago and Newer
Search Results By Last Posting date in Decending Order
Show Results as Threads.

Then you can save these search criteria, however, not all of them
stick. The 'Search Results By' field always defaults to Title.
I have not tested other field options for stickability.

The above always works.

I also tested searching by a keyword and left the User name field blank.
This also worked.

I don't understand what Single Content and Multiple Content Types mean.


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

LampLight said:


> If I search for posts contianing "NO USA" (quotes omitted), no results are returned,


The Google search is much better IMO:

http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resource...m.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=1667412


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

Whenever I get tired of pretending I know something and don't I google.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

kavala said:


> I have had some success with Advanced Search.
> 
> But only if I select the tag 'Search Single Content Type' ...


I am also using Advanced Search for a Single Content Type. The problem still exists where a misleading message is displayed and there are no clear rules for defining keywords. However, I had not thought of filtering by posts within the last two weeks, and that - while a pain and of limited use - would be of some use for recent posts.


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

Pete Thomas said:


> The Google search is much better IMO:
> 
> http://www.saxontheweb.net/Resource...m.saxontheweb.net/search.php?searchid=1667412


Thanks Pete. I agree that the Google search can be much better sometimes, but the Google is much worse in this case. Worse than what? I just ran the search you mentioned versus the search for posts made by LampLight with enough keywords ("STM Tenor NO USA") . The Google search returned the desired thread on page 3 and the keyword search returned it as the second post on page 1. Still, I understand that the Google search can sometimes be much better.

But a properly formed keyword search for a specific user can be far superior too. So it would be best to "fix" the darn search function so that it uses what you give it -- it works when you search for posts by user XXXX and give it nothing -- or at least fix the misleading message and publish the rules for keyword searches.


----------



## kavala (Oct 17, 2005)

LampLight said:


> But a properly formed keyword search for a specific user can be far superior too. So it would be best to "fix" the darn search function so that it uses what you give it -- it works when you search for posts by user XXXX and give it nothing -- or at least fix the misleading message and publish the rules for keyword searches.


Moderators ???


----------



## LampLight (Jun 22, 2007)

To be fair, I suspect the moderators are at the mercy of vBulletin Solutions, Inc.


----------

